# Roubaix sizing



## ukwill (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi there,

I recently sold my tarmac elite 09 as I simply didnt get on with it, feeling too aggressive all the time. I also felt that the 56cm was a little bit on the small side, as I had a fair whack of seatpost showing and used a longer than standard stem. Im 6ft tall with a long torso and lanky arms...in fact, lanky everywhere tbh - Im 17...

Im now looking at the roubaix elite 09 as I think it suits my riding better and will generally be much more comfortable but still fast. Im thinking of maybe getting a 58, but unsure whether this will be too big - especially now that the wheelbase is longer on a roubaix than a tarmac.

Can roubaix riders of my height give me some info on what sizes they're riding?
thanks


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

5 foot 8 riding a 54 inch 09 roubaix elite, fits like a glove, on paper it sounds like a 58 would suit you but you never know with thease things, try both sizes and decide yourself, its a great bike by the way thats overshadowed by its more expensive cousins, i cant find a review on it anywhere


----------



## ukwill (Dec 24, 2008)

54 inch...haha bit big that? 
Yeh im definitely going to compare them, Im demoing a 58 in a week


----------



## jrosteck (Oct 28, 2007)

5' 11" with 34.4 cycling inseam

58 Tarmac and 58 Roubaix

Wrenchscience.com can give you frame size and reach (top tube plus stem)


----------



## longhorn31 (Jan 6, 2005)

6' 1.5" 
58cm Roubaix.


----------



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

jrosteck said:


> 5' 11" with 34.4 cycling inseam
> 
> 58 Tarmac and 58 Roubaix
> 
> Wrenchscience.com can give you frame size and reach (top tube plus stem)


6ft with a 34" cycling inseam.

58cm Roubaix and a *56cm *Tarmac SL. Always felt the Roubaix was too big, even with a shorter stem. The Tarmac in a 56cm fits me so much more naturally.

So you can see that individual fit is very subjective, despite similar heights and cycling inseams. No substitute for actual riding.


----------



## CarlB (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm 5' 11.5" and just bought a 56cm Roubaix Pro. I'm very happy with the size. I debated getting a 58cm and the shop suggested the 58. They were mainly basing that on stand over, what is more important is top tube length and not being over stretched. The more I discussed it here, and the more I sat on a 56 and on a 58 that I found that the 58 felt big. It is labels as an XL with a 58.2 toptube. The 56 felt good. The 58 added 10mm wider bars, and 2.5mm longer cranks. Smaller is beter if you are not crowded.

There are several books and websites and software with measurement systems.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm just over 6ft. with a long inseam. I'm moving from a 58 Tarmac to a 56 Roubaix. Just got a deal on the Expert "Test Bike" frame. Will start the build in the next couple weeks!


----------

